# How to get Sponsorship ?



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guy's and gal's, My boy " Tyler " and I were wondering on how you would go about's trying to get sponsorship/staff shooter for a archery company in this area ? He is looking to " try out " for this upcoming year ! At this time he is 9 years old and is shooting very good out to 30 yrds with his compound.
I know from my own prespective alot of travelling,3-D's, and practice should get him on the right path. He's been shooting for about 4 yrs now but yet have to make up a " resume " for him and his shooting skills - does anyone know how to go about's on this ?
Any info would be great ! This is his option to do so and he understands that !!!
What info should we include and where would be a good place to start ?
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

very hard to get kids sponsors. they need to set records and shoot at championships and be winners or in the top 3 consistently for a couple of years in a row.. to get a solid resume compiled... best is if you can get him a store sponsorship .. which means he will get a discount on his equipment and thats about it .. stores want to sell equipment so they need people who are a draw for them.. sorry but this is the hard facts... talk to your local dealer that you buy stuff from... if you buy on line then its even harder to get stuff...


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

yip 

it is very hard to get a sponsorship for anyone under 20 years old. The companies really want to know that their investment is going to be working for them. with the way some kids change their minds from one minute to the next it is hard to get anything for them. My brother has one kid in his shop sponsored so far, not sure if that will last or not he is 15 years old and he is a hit or miss on what he does. I have a feeling tho if he keeps ordering things on line he wont be one for much longer........lol

Unless they shoot some world record it is very hard

Good luck, keep him focused and in a few years he wont have any problems


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just remember that even if sponsored only a few people in the world get their stuff for free. They may give you a discount but thats about it. Around your area is hard cause archery isn't large in that area as far as the shoots are concerned. You would need to get him out to some bigger shoots like the triple crown or better yet go states side and shoot some asa or ibo. I went to a rhinehart 100 last year in saginaw michigan and even it made the shoots in our area look like a joke! I think I may head to the worlds this year with a buddy and check that out. Just get him out there and let him be "discovered" and like stated above start with your local dealer!!! See you at Dovers.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I think people are getting the wrong perspective - not trying to get anything for free ! Discount would be nice but not necessary, He is just looking to " belong " to something that he has been striving to do. He love's the sport and don't think he will be changing his mind any time soon for that matter.
I think the main reason he is looking to get some kind of " staff shooter " is to help him get into more complex shoots and to say that he " is / belongs " to a group. Not really sure how to go about's it here in this area - not a whole lot of shops looking to help kids out around here in this area to try to step them up " but can't say I really asked either ! " just the impression that I get ! Aslong as they get there money for product's thats all they are happy about. Not all but most of them - there are a few that are willing to help out.
That's why we were looking for help on to make a resume to get it out to company's and some maybe father clubs to help him proceed in the sport that he likes.
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

MLabonte, have you tried any local shops? I am not sure even where you live other than "Ontario". Your location would be helpful. What bow does your son shoot? What arrows, release and stuff.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

youth and sponsors are like water and oil. Doris Jones for years shot the lights out internationally with limited support from a local manufacture who went under. It wasn't till she won Vegas did anyone show any interest in her. Most shooters that have a sponsor ship deal have buy direct deals or have paid for their deals. Not naming companies the deal usually goes like this send us a check for "x" number of dollars we will send you a team shirt and you can buy one bow from us for dealer price. Some people just need to or have the means to say "yep I'm what you call a professional". Local shop sponsorship is probably the best route, and believe it or not have your son submit a letter written by HIMSELF to arrow companies. My daughter did this in school and received a dozen arrows and points from one arrow manufacture. They were not x10 or nano's just a good quality youth target arrow. Good luck


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Why look for sponsorship? Especially at this young of an age?
If you are deserving of sponsorship why not just let them come to you? It would take the pressure off of shooting. What worse thing could you imagine for a 9 year old to feel he must shoot a top score at a rinky dink local 3D because he's 'sponsored'? Why not just shoot for fun?
Shoot pressure free and build the skills and confidence to submit a resume some day where you know you can deliver the goods.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

He is having fun ! We went out today to a local 3-D " 20 target " and he was able to shoot a 166 - not bad concedering the cold weather and a bulky snow suit on. I agree - we are not looking to do this tomorrow, but pending on his scores this year and how he shoots he wants to join a " TEAM ".
cath8r - I agree with you 100 % on just having fun and learning more form and shooting skills - this is something my son asked me to help him achieve. I'm not doing any of the work for him and he knows that ! but I am here to help him on whatever he decides to do - kinda like a kid who wants to try out for travel hockey.
We are just looking for info on how about's to " get sponsored " - I know we have to hit up a couple of local shops and see what they can do, but what else would he need to do to try to get recognized ?
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

araz2114, We are from Tilbury, Tyler at this time is shooting a PSE Spyder, Beamen youth arrows, Tru Glo 1 pin slider sight, and moving up to a Carter release " shhhh he doesn't know yet ! "
Thank's


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking for a sponsor at a younge age and getting on with any company is nearly impossible...... He needs to compete internationaly to be even reconized. Im not trying to put anyone down but this is how i started.... Needs to shoot internationaly consistant for atleast 3 years before you can build a solid resume that company's are actually going to look at. If he is just going to be shooting 3-D than he really needs to be shooting lights out on international courses and world events. IBO worlds is the best to get him out there and experience what competetion is really about.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

dh1 said:


> Just remember that even if sponsored only a few people in the world get their stuff for free. They may give you a discount but thats about it. Around your area is hard cause archery isn't large in that area as far as the shoots are concerned. You would need to get him out to some bigger shoots like the triple crown or better yet go states side and shoot some asa or ibo. I went to a rhinehart 100 last year in saginaw michigan and even it made the shoots in our area look like a joke! I think I may head to the worlds this year with a buddy and check that out. Just get him out there and let him be "discovered" and like stated above start with your local dealer!!! See you at Dovers.


 I agree with you on this there is very few of us who get things for free, most companies will offer you a discount. Ive been fortunate to get my stuff free now, but at the start I got discounted stuff and went from there. Good luck to you


cath8r said:


> Why look for sponsorship? Especially at this young of an age?
> If you are deserving of sponsorship why not just let them come to you? It would take the pressure off of shooting. What worse thing could you imagine for a 9 year old to feel he must shoot a top score at a rinky dink local 3D because he's 'sponsored'? Why not just shoot for fun?
> Shoot pressure free and build the skills and confidence to submit a resume some day where you know you can deliver the goods.


x2
One thing I will tell with being a staff shooter, sometimes it becomes a job and sometimes a person wonders why we do it. If he feels that he has to perform and is worried about that then he will have undo stress put on his shoulders and might get to the point that it loses its fun and he quits


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats right xxx shooter.. speaking from experience you are correct... I saw you come up through the ranks .. Your father and you would travel every weekend to shoots both 3-d and fita .. and did this for years ... now as a world record holder you have made a name for yourself with the effort and dedication it takes to become world ranking... I hope tyler will have the dedication to pursue this goal and fulfill it.. Dad your in for a long ride here.. and as CHRIS has stated .. world ranking is what cuts it... to get stated though you must keep a copy of every score card and record where and when tournament was and who held it etc etc etc . and then yearly compile a list onto a sheet of paper.. dad must take a photo of the award presentation when Tyler gets a award or trophy or medal.. usually best with the hand shake and the presenter at the time.. stage it if you have to .. just ask the presenter for the opportunity at the ceremony.. when I had my store and not archery, the only way guys got sponsorships was with a real resume that showed organizational skills and some thinking in their presentation. hope this helps... and make sure it is again for a period of time not just a month or two.. usually a year of at least 20 or more tournaments shows dedication...


----------



## smoran (Feb 21, 2009)

i to have thought about this, trying to getting my boy sponsored, just for the discounts. but he puts enough pressure on himself as it is and being "sponsored" might just be added pressure that he doesnt need. hes 12 and has 5 national gold, few silver and bronze, and 10 canadian records and numerous provincial golds, his archery resume i believe will stack up against any 12 year old in the world, as hes been competing and placing in national competition since the age of 8. its hard trying to keep it fun for him as it is, extremely hard on himself. at this stage i dont see the need to apply for sponsorships, i dont want his head to swell any bigger than it already is, and have him turn into one of those guys, we try to keep him grounded. maybe in a few years when he gets some international experience, but i think 12 is to young, skill and talent might be there but the mental part needs time to develop. although some discounts would be nice, well wait a few years and see how he develops.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

smoran you have some great thoughts there. My son also is 12, has been shooting since he was five however only competitively the last year and a half. He has set a Canadian record, tied a Canadian record, set several provincial records, broke four of them this year and won a silver medal at the Ontario Summer Games in Sudbury. He has some sponsorships, some full and some partial. Fortunately for him he has not been affected by any pressure to shoot. He loves archery so it is a joy for him there is no pressure on him, he would shoot all day every day if we let him. MLabonte let your son shoot for fun and if everything alignes for him the companies will come to him. Keep a resume for him. Most big companies don't really look at local shoots so try and get him some exposure in the US if you can. We shoot as a family the Minnesota State Indoor Championships every year. You will find more competition if that is what you are looking for and it is a good chance for him to see if he is really interested in competing instead of just shooting for enjoyment.
In any event good luck and keep shooting!
Shane


----------



## balrog92 (Dec 8, 2010)

For innovative sponsorship ideas I can recommend Getmemedia.com.

They provide a host of marketing ideas and solutions.


----------

